# Amplificador para un subwofer de 100w



## mrbrown (Ene 4, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en esto necesito una ayuda tengo un teatro en casa el dvd esta dañado totalmente lo que quiero hacer es armar un circuito para los parlentes y el subwofer.
Realmente lo que quiero hacer es contruir un amplificador de baja potencia O en que me podrian ayudar.
 Descripcion del teatro en casa el subwofer trae todo en la caja ahi se encuentra la etapa de amplificacion y la fuente pero lo malo es q esta etapa es controlada desde el dvd por un cable vga si el dvd no enciende el subwofer no encendera en que me podrian consejar gracias por su amabilidad. 
la potencia es de 100w
el voltaje de la fuente es de +-23 

este es el teatro en casa:


----------



## jmgm (Ene 4, 2012)

podrias aprovechar ese amplificador


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 4, 2012)

se puede pero el subwofer es controlado por el dvd
el subwofer enciende solo cuando tu prendas el dvd
es por eso que queria armar un amplificador aparte y remplasar ese circuito


----------



## jmgm (Ene 4, 2012)

ese ampli como es, a transistores o con algun circuito integrado?


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 4, 2012)

quiero un amplificador sencillo paro los parlantes del subwoofer y aprovechar el bajo
eso es todo lo que pido gracias e visto muchos circuitos buenos pero quiero un consejo de ustedes para saber cual uutilizar.

el que trae el subwoofer es por integrado y superficial


----------



## jmgm (Ene 4, 2012)

si lo quieres sencillo armate uno con tda, yo he armado uno con dos tda2050 en puente y van bastante bien, pero dejame insistir en tu ampli. Si siques el circuito,componentes,I.C,a lo mejor puedes echarlo a andar sin usar el dvd

si lo quieres sencillo armate uno con tda, yo he armado uno con dos tda2050 en puente y van bastante bien, pero dejame insistir en tu ampli. Si siques el circuito,componentes,I.C,a lo mejor puedes echarlo a andar sin usar el dvd



este es el que yo construi,va bastante bien pero es mi opinion,a lo mejor a ti no te parece lo mismo


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 4, 2012)

gracias por tu coloboracion tendre eso en cuenta tines toda la razon claro que si siguire el circuito y sus componentes y vere si lopuedo andar sin el dvd gracias te lo agredesco.

si lo echo andar te contare comome fue saludos otraves gracias.



tienes toda la razon siguire el circuito y sus componentes y vere si lo puedo hechar andar sin el dvd muchas gracias te lo agredesco si lo hecho a andar te contare como me fue gracias que tengas un buen dia.

saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 5, 2012)

@jmgm  No se ve la imagen de tu circuito, si puedes por favor, súbela de mayor tamaño.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Ene 5, 2012)

Una aclaración *mrbrown*, NO puedes crear 2 temas iguales o muy parecidos entre sí para preguntar la misma cosa.No lo digo yo, lo dicen los moderadores y las reglas del foro..
Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 5, 2012)

adjunto la siguiente informacion a su amable consideracion, saludos
*100 Watt sub woofer amplifier.*
*
Description.*
*This is the circuit diagram of a fully transistorized sub woofer amplifier that can produce an output of 100W.There are seven transistors including four in the output stage. The transistors Q1 and Q2 form the preamplifier stage. Transistors Q4 to Q7 form the output stage. Since no ICs are used the circuit is very robust and can be easily assembled on a general purpose PCB.*





*Notes.*

The circuit can be powered from a +35V/-35V, 5A dual power supply.
Use a 100W, 12 inch sub woofer at the output.
All electrolytic capacitors must be rated 100V.
The transistor Q4 to Q7 must be fitted with heat sinks.


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 5, 2012)

traducion delo q escribio jorge morales:

Descripción.
Este es el diagrama de circuito de un amplificador de transistores sub woofer completo que puede producir una salida de 100W.There siete transistores cuatro de ellas en la etapa de salida. Los transistores Q1 y Q2 forman la etapa de pre-amplificador. Los transistores Q4 a Q7 forma la etapa de salida. Dado que no se utilizan circuitos integrados del circuito es muy robusto y se pueden montar fácilmente en un propósito general de PCB.





Notas.

     El circuito puede funcionar con una V/-35V 35, 5A suministro de energía dual.
     El uso de 100W, 12 pulgadas subwoofer en la salida.
     Todos los condensadores electrolíticos deben ser valorados 100V.
     El transistor Q4 a Q7 deben estar equipados con disipadores de calor.



 elcircuito funciona o hay q montarlo para saber si funciona


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 6, 2012)

este es integrado amplifiacdor tas5152 busquenloed datasheet
este otr ome imagino que es la etapa preamplificadora TAS5508a.
analizenlo y despuesme dicen graias
 yo lo estoy analizando


----------



## jmgm (Ene 6, 2012)

vi los datasheet de ambos I.C, es un amplificador digital. Comparando los esquemas del datasheet y tu ampli sacaras alguna conclusion,siento no poder ayudarte mas.suerte!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 6, 2012)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto la siguiente informacion a su amable consideracion, saludos
> *100 Watt sub woofer amplifier.*
> *
> Description.*
> ...



Ese amplificador se ve muy bueno, dinos jorge, realmente funcionara ???? o como decian, hay que armarlo a ver si funciona?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jmgm (Ene 6, 2012)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> @jmgm  No se ve la imagen de tu circuito, si puedes por favor, súbela de mayor tamaño.
> Gracias y un saludo.



lo siento pero ya subi una vez esa imagen y sigo sin saber como hacer para que pueda volver a subirla,pero no te preocupes,usa el buscador porque ese esquema del tda2050 en puente seguro que esta por ahi(creo que yo tambien lo busque en este foro,no lo recuerdo). y ten cuidado con moderacion por crear un tema que ya existe o es similar a otro,lo digo por que hay temas del tda2050


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 6, 2012)

gracias atodos tube todo el dia buscando como haver q funciona elamplificador de subwofer y naada es completamente digital el amplificador asi que lomejor es armar un aplificador aparte y ponerselo. 
es la unica forma e leido en datasheet sobre los I.C estotalmente controlado por un sistema digital asi q me quede 



si alguien me pude ayudar se los agrdesco TAS5152 Y EL TAS5508A ESTOS I.C SON LOS DEL AMPLIFICADOR DEL SUBWOOFER EN CONCLUCION ES UN APLIFICADOR DIGITAL


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 6, 2012)

PCM1803A - solo terminal, entrada analógica de 24 bits, 96 kHz STEREO convertidor A / D


----------



## jmgm (Ene 7, 2012)

mirando este esquema veo las entradas de audio pero donde pone control no se si ira al dvd. Hay un dicho que dice "de perdidos al rio",asi que prueba a conectarle señal a los pines 1 y 2 a ver que pasa,total no tienes nada que perder. Si al final no te funciona mira el otro esquema,es de 100w,yo no lo he probado pero hay temas en este foro de este amplificador tda7294,miratelos a ver si te ayudan,saludos y suerte


----------



## mrbrown (Ene 7, 2012)

le meti señal en el pin 1 y 2 del i.c PCM1803A nada probe en los otros pines de los otros i.c y tampoco el control de volumen lo tiene el dvd
 gracias por la ayuda a todos probare los circuitos.

gracias


----------



## gnry (Ene 7, 2012)

te recomiendo el TDA7294 busca el de mnicolau aqui en el foro, yo armè 2 para tener sonido estereo y me funcionan los 2 sin ningun problema y son "economicos"


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 8, 2012)

Si son amplificadores digiteles pero en su modo de operacion, puesto que el sonodo es una variable analogica con respecto a su naturaleza, el audio resultante de este amplificador clase d tambien es analogico, sifuese audio digital se oiria asi como pitiditos o pausas octas entre los pitiditos


----------

